# In 1974



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

I purchased an AFX race set. Now I don't remember much about this set, as I had to return it to the store because my son didn't like/wife flipped out...To much money..Pick one LOL 

Anyway, I need some info. This particular set said the cars were steerable? 
Anyone know what I'm talking about? Or was it my imagination?

Thanks

Doug


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Aurora did a slotless line of cars/sets called speedsteer that had little steering wheels on the back of the controllers. Controllers were usually white and blue.....car bodies were same as slotted AFX but in different paint schemes.

Am I ringing any bells here?

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

SCJ said:


> Aurora did a slotless line of cars/sets called speedsteer that had little steering wheels on the back of the controllers. Controllers were usually white and blue.....car bodies were same as slotted AFX but in different paint schemes.
> 
> Am I ringing any bells here?
> 
> ...


Not really SCJ. As a matter of fact, I never opened the box, but if I saw it again, it will ring. I remember now. My wife at the time, had a fit and when I took it back I told the guy my kid didn't like it. Wasn't gonna tel him about my wife. LOL All I can remember, it said you can steer your own cars, or something like that. I know for sure it was an AFX set, in a big box.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Think I found it from another site.The slotless form has no guide pin, the front wheels are steerable and the pick-up shoes have small magnets under them so that they stick to the metal rails turning the car through the corners. This is why the body has the really long front wheel arches, to allow the space for the wheels to turn. The amazing thing is that they do work and the car will get around a standard AFX track although they don't like the hairpin.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

macart52 said:


> Think I found it from another site.The slotless form has no guide pin, the front wheels are steerable and the pick-up shoes have small magnets under them so that they stick to the metal rails turning the car through the corners. This is why the body has the really long front wheel arches, to allow the space for the wheels to turn. The amazing thing is that they do work and the car will get around a standard AFX track although they don't like the hairpin.


 
Those Aurora cars w/ the large front wheel wells are screechers and sreecher magna-steering (slotless w/ magnets over shoes to hold car to track).....google these words w/ aurora and you'll get a bunch of pics.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

SCJ said:


> Those Aurora cars w/ the large front wheel wells are screechers and sreecher magna-steering (slotless w/ magnets over shoes to hold car to track).....google these words w/ aurora and you'll get a bunch of pics.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Thanks for the info man. Good thing I did take it back. The sets were scrapped in 79. Guess they were junk. And that's why I thought it was my imagination. LOL


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks all for the info. Good thing I did take it back. For once my X wife was right. LOL


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Pictures of the Aurora chassis can be found here:
http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp#aurora
These cars are mentioned in Bob Beers book on Aurora slot cars.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a link to the 1974 Xlerators catalog.

-Paul

Aurora Xlerators 1974


----------

